# First time replaceing water pump impellor



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

It can be frustrating but a good skill to have.
I use the ratchet strap trick as well for both dropping It out so it does not fall as well as reinstalling it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Who’s this Mac character?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Dunno but may be the same cat who helped me lift the F70 off the JP on Pro back in the day and lift it up 3" so it had a chance of working like a tunnel hull should. Guy seemed pretty darned knowledgeable and willing to help. =)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad you got it. My 70 gave me hell one time...


----------

